
Rocket powered by nuclear fusion could send humans to Mars | UW Today - tocomment
http://www.washington.edu/news/2013/04/04/rocket-powered-by-nuclear-fusion-could-send-humans-to-mars/
======
tocomment
I guess my questions are, how does a magnetic field crush a ring of metal
around a magnetically suspended plasma? Is this possible?

Can this process be used to generate power? How would the engine store
millions of metal rings and release them reliably?

